# Gas bottle refills, Costa del Sol



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

There's now a place on the Costa del Sol where you can get any type of gas bottles refilled.
They are called "Gasbottle International",they are in Malaga province and their phoenix number is 0034 616969496. English spoken.
Website:
www.gasbottlerefill.com

I have not used them personally but have seen some advert flyers for them at several places along the Malaga region where Motorhomes converge. See their website for more details.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Only just in Malaga as it's in Estepona useful but could be a long way west of where many people here will be. 
In my experience most garages etc that sell gas bottles on the Costa will exchange an empty for any make they carry.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Just in case you may have misunderstood, what these guys are I think saying is that they REFILL any type of gas bottle. They don't need to have another full bottle similar to your empty one, they refill your actual bottle. ( just as the guys at the Western side of Boliquime on the Portuguese Algarve coast have done for years).


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just out of interest. What about refillable with an internal filler point?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Grath said:


> Just out of interest. What about refillable with an internal filler point?


Ring them or email them to ask I guess...but if they'll refill anything as their website and flyers say, then I suspect the answer is gonna be yes.
Their contact details are on their website to which I provided a link above.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

TheNomad said:


> Ring them or email them to ask I guess...but if they'll refill anything as their website and flyers say, then I suspect the answer is gonna be yes.
> Their contact details are on their website to which I provided a link above.


Done!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Here is the answer, so I have explained the difference between refillable bottles.
The reason I asked is because my latest van has an internal filler point. I will fit an external today!

Hi there, 
I only refill bottles. Is there no bottle in your gas locker that can be disconnected??
There are some gas filling stations with LPG around if it is this what you are looking for.
Regards.
Dirk


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Grath said:


> Here is the answer, so I have explained the difference between refillable bottles.
> The reason I asked is because my latest van has an internal filler point. I will fit an external today!
> 
> Hi there,
> ...


Fitted the external filler this morning, therefore I should be able to refill most places>


----------

